# Disgusting Gastro diet - Not fit for a dog



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko got prescribed Royal Canin Gastro Diet in canned form, and I must admit he ate some of it when he was just getting his appetite back but knowing I wouldn't like what I saw I forced myself to read the label. First 3 ingredients are water for processing , pork by-products, corn grits, then we're onto rice flour, powdered cellulose, dried beet pulp etc etc etc. The Animal Emergency Clinic said he could have chicken and rice as an alternative, so that's what I've switched him to now. I was going to cook him a chopped up chicken breast yesterday, but he stuck his nose up on the counter and wanted it NOW!!! so I fed it to him as it was and it went down a treat. He hasn't had diarrhea for 2 days and his poop is way better, but he is a hungry monster at present. He just had some sauteed ground chicken mixed with some rice and sweet potato and is looking for more. You never saw a shinier bowl. Lucky for him the fridge is full of chicken just now. Should I cook it? Leave it raw? How soon do you think I could give him something chewier with bone in it? He had a pretty bad week with stress, an ear infection, inflamed gut, mild bloat and diarrhea, he's still on Flagyl and I don't want to mess him up now he's acting normal and has his energy back. Any and all advice appreciated.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Ick I HATE those vet diets. And poor Sisko  My heart hurts for him having such a rough week. Nova sends get well wishes from afar. 

And I have no advice to offer on whether or not raw or cooked... I generally say raw but have no idea of raw vs cooked when you are having GI issues. And no idea when to add bone if he's having GI issues either. Hopefully someone who knows something and isn't quite as useless as I am will chime in!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good to hear Sisko's tummy is back to normal. It sounds like he's a hungry boy again!  

In general, cooked meat is always safer. The higher temps in cooking kill the bacteria that live at body *dog and human* temperature. 

Improperly stored *too long at room temps* raw meat is dangerous! Properly handled meat *refrigerated* has had less time to attract/create/spawn harmful bacteria . . . and is fine.

I'd go easy on the bone . . . and allowing him to 'pig out' . . . just for now. Maybe keep it 'blandish' for another day or two. It can't hurt, eh? 

Tonka's over his dire rear and back on a little bit of raw beef heart today. He got a slice abt 3 tbsp on top of his kibble tonite. Seems to be handling it well. Tomorrow morning's walk will tell the tale!  lol


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Speaking from experience, GI tract disturbances respond better to cooked, bland feedings, instead of fresh or raw.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Did I read that right? Powdered cellulose? Isn't that just a fancy name for sawdust??

My go-to diet for upset tummies is boiled chicken & rice, or boiled hamburger & rice. Dogs love it, and it's easy on their systems.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do water only for 12 hours (mine are tiny toys - I'd probably make that 24 hours for a bigger dog), well cooked white rice with a very little cooked chicken for 24 hours, and gradually increase the proportion of chicken to rice if the results are good. Normal poops for 48 hours and we go back onto normal diet (cooked meat with veg/RMB/raw tripe), but given what a rough time poor Sisko has been having I would add other stuff very gradually. Small, more frequent meals might be easier on his digestion, too.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Everybody around here was awake by 5:00am. Larry and Sisko went downstairs and I realized that there wasn't enough cooked chicken for his lordship's breakfast. So, I got up and dutifully donned my chef's hat and my effort was much appreciated. I'll keep him on a mixture of cooked chicken, some rice, and a little plain probiotic yogurt for now. He certainly loves it and looks for more when he's done. His energy is good, he is sleeping well and the results of the backyard poop patrol were pretty good. Thank you everyone for your good advice.


----------



## canicats (Feb 5, 2012)

what's probleme of Sisko?


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Canicats, Thanks for asking. Sisko had a thread in Poodle Talk earlier this week called Sisko in the ER that tells the story. He had started bloating and stayed overnight at the hospital in case they needed to put a tube into his stomach.


----------

